# Landing



## Michaelaw (Dec 23, 2006)

Another one done in PS. This was a motion experiment.


----------



## EBphotography (Dec 23, 2006)

WOW.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 23, 2006)

I think this is the coolest looking photo.  You know what would make it better?  Well I think that if you used a more "Real" looking airplane instead of the cartoonish one then it would of been even better then it already is!!!!!!!  Great job!!!!!!!


----------



## Michaelaw (Dec 23, 2006)

That is in the work que but may be a while....Thanks for the comments.


----------

